# Shower Glass Limescale



## Matt_Nic (Apr 15, 2011)

I'm sure many of you are in the same boat - hard water area + nice shower glass = limescale central unless you dry it every time religiously. 

Has anyone ever come up with a solution to the squeegee every time?
What about using something like demon shine drying aid?


----------



## Starbuck88 (Nov 12, 2013)

Our water isn't hard but our glass screens get dirty quickly, water marks etc.

I'm going to try some H2GO Rain Repellant on ours see if it makes any difference, even if it just helps slow down the process and make it easier to clean.


----------



## Tyrefitter (Feb 13, 2010)

We have the same problem,their must be something out there to make it easier to keep clean.

Andy.


----------



## shane_ctr (Dec 17, 2006)

I live in Suffolk the water is so hard we had a water softener installed and it's made a huge difference I would really recommend one my bathrooms are now so clean and easy to maintain. 

My shower doors we glass so used glass polish very effectively


----------



## WHIZZER (Oct 25, 2005)

Water softener is the way to go - if not Showershine type product can help to stop the spotting


----------



## LSherratt (Dec 27, 2011)

Just buy a bottle of "daily shower" cleaner.

After every time you have a shower, mist the whole shower with it.


----------



## Shiny (Apr 23, 2007)

Aye, Mr Muscle Shower Shine, now comes with a really fine mist spray. Just spray on your glass and tiles etc after a shower and walk away. Does a great job, unless you have two lazy teenage boys living with you who shower 3 times a day and never bother cleaning the shower or spaying shower shine.


----------



## spursfan (Aug 4, 2009)

Shiny said:


> Aye, Mr Muscle Shower Shine, now comes with a really fine mist spray. Just spray on your glass and tiles etc after a shower and walk away. Does a great job, unless you have two lazy teenage boys living with you who shower 3 times a day and never bother cleaning the shower or spaying shower shine.


I have one of them as well, do they leave the towel on the floor along with their old clothes? mine does

Kev


----------



## Blueberry (Aug 10, 2007)

I put a rain repellent on ours. It helps the water run off but you still have to clean it religiously. Ours is supposed to have limescale resistant glass. I think that's marketing BS


----------



## shane_ctr (Dec 17, 2006)

shower shine is great but once you fit a water softener you don't need to bother it makes a huge difference well worth it.


----------

